# Proper way to hang a bike



## aruizdelhoyo

Hello, 

I'm not sure this is the correct place to ask this question but I figured since there is a lot of beginners like me asking about different bikes could benefit from the answers. 

Here it goes, I just got my first road bike in 14 yrs. I need to hang it in the garage but was wondering what is the most appropriate way to hang it. 

I've seen some that hold the bike by the top tube and those seem to be the ones that hold the bike better. 

I've also seen the hooks that hang the bike vertically holding it by a wheel. I think that this would put some pressure on the wheel and cause some problems in the future. 

I would like your opinion on what the best way to hang the bike is without causing any damage to it. 

Thank you.


----------



## cxwrench

aruizdelhoyo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure this is the correct place to ask this question but I figured since there is a lot of beginners like me asking about different bikes could benefit from the answers.
> 
> Here it goes, I just got my first road bike in 14 yrs. I need to hang it in the garage but was wondering what is the most appropriate way to hang it.
> 
> I've seen some that hold the bike by the top tube and those seem to be the ones that hold the bike better.
> 
> *I've also seen the hooks that hang the bike vertically holding it by a wheel. I think that this would put some pressure on the wheel and cause some problems in the future.
> *
> I would like your opinion on what the best way to hang the bike is without causing any damage to it.
> 
> Thank you.


not sure why you think this would be a problem. you put way more stress on the wheel when you're riding the bike than when you hang it. if you want it to stay perfect, don't ride it. hanging it won't do anything at all bad to it.


----------



## aruizdelhoyo

I just thought that since the weight of the bike would be pulling on the wheel and that could be a problem in the long run. Very good point that we put more stress on the wheels while riding it.


----------



## Camilo

Hang the bike upside down by the wheels on rubber coated J hooks screwed into the cieling. Either one wheel or two. It's easiest to lift the rear wheel up first.


----------



## PCMarcelino

Y'all are doing it wrong.

Do it like Dumbod.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/g...o-you-keep-your-bikes-268458.html#post3701141


----------



## NextTime

PCMarcelino said:


> Do it like Dumbod.
> 
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/g...o-you-keep-your-bikes-268458.html#post3701141


i love that approach - but neither my ceilings nor my wife would accommodate it.


----------



## brucew

Old apartment











Current apartment











At work











And for cleaning after messy rides


----------



## dmaciel

Mine are hanging on two hooks in the garage and in the last 30 years I've been riding. none of my bikes have had an issues.


----------



## looigi

brucew said:


> And for cleaning after messy rides


That's pretty slick. I used to bring my up to the MBR and put it in the Jacuzzi. I've since rigged up a hose with hot water I can use outside in the winter.


----------



## Camilo

I don't keep any of my bikes clean enough to hang inside like that. I'm so glad I have a 24X28 heated garage! I do like the way Dumbod does it. I actually have my acoustic guitars hanging around the living room to be accessible and they look nice - but my bikes even with normal road grime wouldn't cut it inside, let alone the dirty ones. I'm not a very meticulous guy when it comes to bikes.


----------



## Kerry Irons

aruizdelhoyo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure this is the correct place to ask this question but I figured since there is a lot of beginners like me asking about different bikes could benefit from the answers.
> 
> Here it goes, I just got my first road bike in 14 yrs. I need to hang it in the garage but was wondering what is the most appropriate way to hang it.
> 
> I've seen some that hold the bike by the top tube and those seem to be the ones that hold the bike better.
> 
> I've also seen the hooks that hang the bike vertically holding it by a wheel. I think that this would put some pressure on the wheel and cause some problems in the future.
> 
> I would like your opinion on what the best way to hang the bike is without causing any damage to it.
> 
> Thank you.


Unless you have something hydraulic that could leak out if you got the bike at the wrong angle, you can hang the bike any way you want from any part you want at any angle you want. The bike weighs about 20 pounds. You're putting vastly more load on it when you ride it. Just don't hang it by the cables.


----------



## BigPoser

I hang my bikes from the ceiling from the front wheel and haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## proline69

Very nice display


----------



## AtomicMoose

This is how we do it in my house.


----------



## battaglin

PCMarcelino said:


> Y'all are doing it wrong.
> 
> Do it like Dumbod.
> 
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/g...o-you-keep-your-bikes-268458.html#post3701141


Wonder how do you take down the bikes on the top row?


----------



## cxwrench

Camilo said:


> I don't keep any of my bikes clean enough to hang inside like that. I'm so glad I have a 24X28 heated garage! I do like the way Dumbod does it. I actually have my acoustic guitars hanging around the living room to be accessible and they look nice - but my bikes even with normal road grime wouldn't cut it inside, let alone the dirty ones. I'm not a very meticulous guy when it comes to bikes.


you living room must look cool w/ guitars hanging on the walls, post a pic...i'd love to see that.


----------



## DocRogers

Camilo said:


> I don't keep any of my bikes clean enough to hang inside like that. I'm so glad I have a 24X28 heated garage! I do like the way Dumbod does it. I actually have my acoustic guitars hanging around the living room to be accessible and they look nice - but my bikes even with normal road grime wouldn't cut it inside, let alone the dirty ones. I'm not a very meticulous guy when it comes to bikes.


My only caution about hanging acoustics (at least quality solid wood acoustics) is that you need to be very diligent keeping your house humidified or your guitars will dry out and play like crap. I can't do that in winter even with 4 humidifiers going, so I humidify in the case.

Oh yeah, I've been hanging 4 bikes from their wheels for years with no problems...


----------



## LAW.S.T

brucew said:


> Old apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for cleaning after messy rides


what great looking mirror is that on the hood ?


----------



## danl1

not any more 'proper' than any other, but I use this sort of rack. But I only use one arm for each bike, and hang them off the saddle nose. 
View attachment 273590


----------



## brucew

LAW.S.T said:


> what great looking mirror is that on the hood ?


Mirrycle Road Mirror for STI

Before buying one, pay attention to the text in red on that page.


----------



## EggSalad

I'd like to add. The bike I want has the rear brake cable routed on the bottom side of the top tube. There are three or four small eyelets that the cable runs through. Will mounting the bike horizontally by the top tube cause a problem with the cable and/or eyelets?


----------



## SDBikeRider

battaglin said:


> Wonder how do you take down the bikes on the top row?


Wondering the same thing. That's likes a 15ft ceiling.


----------



## mrwirey

Winning!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Buy a bike rack like me. Then you can put it anywhere in the house.


----------



## ezekiel_lux

I have a wall mount from Ikea that I bought off a dude on CL. Holds the bike from the top tube. Works great. There are many ways to hang a bike.


----------



## Bridgestone

ezekiel_lux said:


> There are many ways to hang a bike.


I find it faster to just shoot it.......


----------



## ercflyer

dmaciel said:


> Mine are hanging on two hooks in the garage and in the last 30 years I've been riding. none of my bikes have had an issues.


Mine too. Lowes sells big rubber coated hooks for cheap that work well for this purpose.


----------



## 768Q

I have mine hanging in the garage over the work bench but where I can easily put them up or down away from damaging any cars (or bikes). These hangers are from walmart about $6 a piece, I really like them.


----------



## Dave Cutter

brucew said:


> Old apartment ........... Current apartment ...At work
> ... and for cleaning after messy rides.


Very impressive *brucew*! 

I have my wife's bike on a holder that hangs it from the top tube. And I have two ceiling hooks for hanging two bikes by one wheel each. Putting a hook on the ceiling near the wall, or on the wall near the ceiling, can be a great way to store the bike. That way you can roll the bicycle up the wall and hook the wheel instead of lifting the bike up. I store my bikes in the garage because that is where I have the most, best, safest (for the bicycle) space for them. 

A lot of people ask about hanging bicycles by their wheels. It doesn't hurt them. 

What does hurt bicycles are accidental hits, bangs, and so-forth. Keep the bike out of traffic areas where it might get knocked over or scratched up.

_ I'd guess that getting knocked-over, or falling over is the biggest cause of accidental bike damage_. 

Avoid storing bicycles in damp areas where they might be prone to rust (or laundry rooms where bicycles turn into drying racks). Don't let tires stand on cold concrete (I've been told it will dry-rot them). A couple pieces of 2X4 under the tires or a long mat is better.


----------



## velodog

Dave Cutter said:


> Don't let tires stand on cold concrete (I've been told it will dry-rot them). A couple pieces of 2X4 under the tires or a long mat is better.


I hang our bikes in an unfinished basement from hooks in the floor joists. One wheel in the hook the other on the concrete wall, and have never noticed any accelerated dry rotting on any of the tires of the bikes hanging there that don't get rode much.
But it sure won't hurt to mount a 1x6 to the wall under the tires of the bikes hung there.


----------



## Jwiffle

SDBikeRider said:


> Wondering the same thing. That's likes a 15ft ceiling.


Doesn't look all that high, at least where the bikes are hanging...You should be able to reach the bottom of the fork and the bottom bracket, lift a little and take it down. If you're vertically challenged, any common kitchen stepstool will do the trick.

I hang mine in the garage from a ceiling that is 12.5 feet. I use a 3-step step stool, and I can just lift the bikes high enough to get the rear wheel in the hook. Not exactly convenient for getting to them, but they are stored out of the way, and I can walk under them with a few inches to spare (well, except for the fs 29er - I can just bump my head on the front wheel).


----------



## Tspeters

Double post.


----------



## Tspeters

I prefer the pulley system. My wife is short but this way she can reach her bike if I'm not around 

View attachment 275174


----------



## froze

I do this to my bikes: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FJ7ccHNgKSY/ThoeetTxErI/AAAAAAAAAko/KXFcQBgpgsQ/s1600/bicycle+on+noose.JPG

Seriously, I don't hang them because they've never killed anyone...that I will admit to.

I made a 10 place bike rack out of PVC pipe for all my bikes to go in for the basement. Since I didn't glue it together I can add in more places or remove places if I want to. The rack is holding up just fine without gluing by the way. I can disassemble the entire rack if for whatever reason I need to.


----------



## Camilo

cxwrench said:


> you living room must look cool w/ guitars hanging on the walls, post a pic...i'd love to see that.


I'll try to get a decent pic if I can


----------



## Sixjours

LAW.S.T said:


> what great looking mirror is that on the hood ?


I was thinking the same, these are Mirrycles, run about 18 bucks, and the best thing I put on my own bike, dont care what people thing about mirrors, I like to know whats coming...besides I am partially deaf, I cant really on my ears to know how close that 18 wheeler is...Brucew got a nice set up there.


----------



## MYMOJO34




----------



## EggSalad

Got the idea from somewhere on the web while I was looking for Bicycle mounts. Finally got my version up.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Sweet color bike.


----------

